# Do rice cakes go moldy??



## jaidymama (Jun 18, 2005)

We have had a package of rice cakes for a few months now, and just opened it yesterday... and the bottom sides look funny... not furry or specifically mold looking but maybe that's what rice cake mold looks like?? Anyone have any ideas about this? I donj't want to keep eating them if they're moldy


----------

